# Archive > Open content archive > MLM Industry Forum >  Network Marketing

## emganwini

"Network Marketing-is the most remarkable form of free enterprise ever created" by John Milton Fogg.

----------

BBBEE_CompSpec (02-Nov-09)

----------


## Dave A

...or the most incredible abuse of the value of personal credibility ever invented  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

BBBEE_CompSpec (02-Nov-09)

----------


## emganwini

Do not know what you mean by that, please elaborate.

----------

BBBEE_CompSpec (02-Nov-09)

----------


## earnnow

It's like Dave has this "H" thing for network marketing and i really do not understand his statements sometimes too. So let the lovers of NM keep at it and the others, maintain status quo. I love NM

----------

BBBEE_CompSpec (02-Nov-09), Vaughn BD (13-Jun-14)

----------


## Dave A

A cynical moment - don't mind me.

----------

BBBEE_CompSpec (02-Nov-09)

----------


## emganwini

NETWORK MARKETING IS BASED ON A SIMPLE APPROACH:
WE ARE LOOKING FOR PEOPLE...........WHO ARE LOOKING FOR WHAT WE HAVE TO OFFER.

----------

BBBEE_CompSpec (02-Nov-09)

----------


## BBBEE_CompSpec

Not that simple. There are many aspects to look at here. Network Marketing is hard work and you must know what you're doing. The fact that I am lying on my back at the moment has put me a tad behind. However, this should be the easiest time to work.

Network marketing in SA is very new. As we are a very computer illiterate nation we have much to learn about it. We have to rely on our friends overseas to help us. They earn either dollars, euros or pounds while we earn rands. The moment we go out of our borders Network Marketing becomes very expensive. We then have a forex (Exchange Rate)

If you are going to have constant follow up and physical work with your network market, you will succeed. If you sit back and expect to reap because you've only done the initial work, you'll fail.

----------

Vaughn BD (13-Jun-14)

----------


## emganwini

That message is not really to say network marketing is simple, but to convey what I believe is the basis.

----------


## SusiQ

LoL at your comment Dave. Perhaps you may be suggesting that some people are only 'friends' for what they can get out of others? Being cynical challenges others to think deeper....


@ emganwini, that is a neat way of putting it. There is also another common saying of 
"Finding a need and fulfilling it"  :Embarrassment: ) 

Most people want, if not need, more money and a legitimate mlm is another way of filling it if you enjoy and could use the products it provides.

----------


## Dave A

> Being cynical challenges others to think deeper....


You obviously understand the role of credibility in network marketing  :Wink: 

At times you wonder if it isn't the main product being exchanged.

----------


## SusiQ

> At times you wonder if it isn't the main product being exchanged.


I so totally agree. You have to keep your priorities in the right place. I must admit, before joining anything I pray about it. Yes, I have a great relationship with my Lord and He guides me in things that are right.

Giving up your integrity for making a quick buck is really and truly not worth it. I've been so tempted to join another mlm recently that offers an internet marketing course as part of the offer but then I did a search using google and just seeing how some of the affiliates have to spread themselves around on boards making a post in every forum and every network, it's just not right.

To me, becoming involved in a MLM network you really need to develop a supportive 'relationship' with the workers below you. You need to encourage them personally and if they are battling, be there to help them find out what the problem is that is tripping them up.

That's just my own feelings about the matter though. Yes, I would love to be part of an 'automatic money making system' but it's kind of like those $#@#$@ self help phone lines where you have to 'press 1 if you'd like to ....'

Where are the people in MLM gone?

----------

Dave A (19-Mar-10)

----------


## wynn

Is this the answer we have all been waiting for?




Let's begin (Please take note of the sarcasm in these): 

Q: How long will it take me to get insanely rich? 
A: Depends on you. Probably two weeks. Some people take as long as a month. 

Q: Does it take hard work or long hours to get insanely rich? 
A: No. This is the Internet. 

Q: Can just anybody get insanely rich? 
A: Yes. This is the Internet. 

Q: How do I proceed? 
A: As you're surfing around the net you'll see banners and links that say things like "Make Fourteen Million Dollars in Ninety Days, Click Here to See How!" Simply click the link to get started. 

Q: It won't really take ninety days though, will it? 
A: Of course not. They just say that so you'll be pleasantly surprised and so it doesn't sound like hype. 

Q: Okay, I've found one that says "Retire to Your Own Caribbean Isle in One Month!" Is that good? 
A: Perfect. 

Q: What does MLM mean? 
A: Nobody really knows. Morons Lose Money has been snidely suggested by the little-brains. 

Q: I signed up and now I sell low phone rates. They say it's the easiest thing to sell because everyone uses a phone. And since it's MLM, by the time my third level is operating I'll be making $345,915.45 per week. 
A: Conservatively. 

Q: They say the first step is to get my mother into the program. Why is my sponsor happy that Mom has Alzheimers? 
A: Your sponsor is a shrewd business person. People with any sort of memory disorder make the best targ... uh, clients. You can switch your mother's long distance carrier for her, and then start calling the other members of her support group. 

Q: That sounds a little fishy. 
A: The ends justify the means. You are offering people substantial savings on long distance. It's for their own good. 

Q: How else can I get new business? 
A: Spam. Spam. Spam. 

Q: I thought spam was bad. 
A: No, spam is good. Anyone who says it's bad is just jealous because their brains are too small. 

Q: But won't I lose my web host and ISP? 
A: In the get-rich-quick business, it's important to cultivate a zen-like non-attachment to service providers. 

Q: What else can I do to promote my new business? 
A: Here's a list of suggestions: 

--Sign up with a free website provider and fill your site with zany colors and flashy banners. 
--Join every free banner exchange. 
--Get your own free-for-all links page. 
--Join every opt-in email list with the word Money, Rich or Lackwit in the title. 
--Buy software that submits your site URL to the 15,000 most important search engines. --Buy software that submits your ad to the 50,000 most-read free classified sites. 
--Hire a bulk emailer. 
--Sponsor a golf tournament. 

Q: Okay, I've done all that and I'm still not rich. I haven't even driven my hit counter to its knees yet. What am I doing wrong? 
A: It's possible that you're not very bright. Consult one of your friends who has retired on their Internet earnings. 

Q: What if I don't have any friends who have retired on their Internet earnings? 
A: Then contact someone on the Internet who has retired on their Internet earnings. 

Q: What if I've never heard of anyone retiring from their Internet earnings? 
A: Well, then maybe you can be the first.

----------

AndyD (13-Apr-10), Dave A (12-Apr-10)

----------


## Kevm

Ha ha ha, This was great. Thanks Wynn. Good Laugh on a Tuesday Morning.

So many MLM companies about, which one do you choose.
If you decide to choose that is.
Who ever grows up excited about a future in Network Marketing. What a career choice. But to be honest who actual does now what they studied for or always thought they would do.
Very very few. When it comes down to it, we do what we must to get what we want. MLM and Network marketing offers an opportunity to average joe, who wants something more for his life but doesnt know how to do it. It provides an environment where anyone can learn how to be a business owner. The pro and the con is they let anyone in. What I can say is that according to SA stats 80% of income in South Africa goes to paying Debt. How on earth are you supposed to get out of it. Cut back, well cut back on what. When everything increases, food, fuel, everyday living expenses. Then due to recession your just happy to have a job and the companies do not provide increases so you can keep your job. So we got the same money, more expenses and no way out.
This provides for an environment where people get desperate and anyone with a half decent looking idea of making money quick. People go for it and get burned during the process.
Thats why when entering a MLM venture it is so important that the person showing/teaching you sets realistic expectations about what is expected to be successful. Find out more about the company that offers the opportunity, history, products, successes etc. Yes there are some dodgy people out there especially in MLM and networking but I have met tons of people in other industries and companies that speak about the dodgy bloke worming his way through the ranks.
But hey thats just the "corporate rat race", so its expected to have some people with limited or non existent levels of integrity.

----------


## emganwini

Network Marketing is like any other business where you have to work hard. It is not a get rich scheme.

----------


## Peter Princeton

wynn....darn that brings back memories.....not good ones.... :Smile: 

emganwini - no.  in network marketing you have to work harder - due to the ignorant seeing any network marketing opportunity as a pyramid scheme....

now don't ask me how i know it...

peter

----------


## superstar

Hi there emganwini,
Please contact me we can exchange business ideas.
Perene
0847171971 or e mail
pmwoodenberg@gmail.com

----------

